# Carbon Fiber Mirrors



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

I was wondering if any one knows if i bought the side mirrors for a Sentra if they would fit on my 200sx ......and if they dont does anyone know where i can buy some Carbon Fiber Mirrors for a 95-98 200sx......


Thanx


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Go to ebay and type in "sentra mirrors" and you'll find lots of the M3 style power mirrors with the turn signals in them, they can be bought in carbon fiber look-a-like.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The 200 sx mirrors will fit on a sentra, and visa versa.


----------



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

hey thanx......i just needed to know if they would fit.....and uhhhh i dont trust ebay...but thanx n e wayz





thanx


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, you're going to pay more to get them elsewhere. I ordered mine from there and had no problems.


----------



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

*oh well*

Oh well!!!!! i guess that ill just have to paty more cause i dont exactly "TRUST" anybody on Ebay......thanx n e ways




Lates,


----------

